# Home Made Oscilating Spindle Sander



## ratkinsonuk (7 Dec 2017)

I like the thought of making my own Spindle Sander, as it's less likely to break apart and throw sharp blades at my head. The how to video here is a great start :-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGNrrHoAYwE

I'd change a few things to make it a little more robust though.

There are a couple of points I'm not sure about. I'm thinking of putting in a small 3000 RPM motor in, and controlling the speed with this :-
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302436736349

Any of you electricians see any glaring problems?

I'm thinking of driving the vertical motion with this 12v motor hung off a 240v-12v transformer :-
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142610940727

Again, anything you can think of that could be dangerous or difficult to put together?


As you can see, I'm not an electrician or electronics guru by trade, but I've got a reasonable understanding and modicum of intelligence to get me started 

Rob.


----------



## MikeG. (7 Dec 2017)

I just don't think sandpaper fixed hard onto wood is great for curved work. I'd want something else in there to soften it up a bit. Also, does that oscillate far enough? It looks like only 40 or 50 mm to me.


----------



## ratkinsonuk (7 Dec 2017)

MikeG.":282m8623 said:


> I just don't think sandpaper fixed hard onto wood is great for curved work. I'd want something else in there to soften it up a bit. Also, does that oscillate far enough? It looks like only 40 or 50 mm to me.




Agreed Mike, I didn't like the thought of sticking to wood. If nothing else, it's a pain to replace the paper afterwards. I'd be going for a metal tube with a rubber sleeve - hopefully the same size as existing sandpaper sizes so I can buy off the shelf.

I have to put my hands up and confess, I don't know for sure why the spindle sander goes up and down. If it's as I suspect, to use the sandpaper as evenly as possible, then I guess 5cm should be enough for a small sleeve. As making it travel further is just a case of expanding the diameter of the drive wheel, it's not something I'd worry about though.

For me, it's just a fun project, perhaps more to see if I can build it than if I really need it.


----------



## graduate_owner (7 Dec 2017)

Please keep us informed on progress with this. Very interesting.

K


----------



## woodywoodwood (8 Dec 2017)

The vertical motion of the spindle drum is to limit the horizontal scratching on the workpiece. Think random orbit sander principle. I believe a 40 or 50mm movement in this respect would suffice. I have a Delta BOSS sander which is a great, if small, unit. I'm fairly sure its movement up and down is only about 50mm, but can check if you like.


----------



## sunnybob (8 Dec 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Triton-TSPS450 ... bin+sander
£120 delivered to your door.


----------



## MikeG. (8 Dec 2017)

sunnybob":3iorykzs said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Triton-TSPS450-Oscillating-Bobbin-Spindle/dp/B0088CBJKM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1512711977&sr=8-1&keywords=bobbin+sander
> £120 delivered to your door.



Think of all the fun he'd be missing out on, though.


----------



## sunnybob (8 Dec 2017)

I'm all for making stuff when its not available, or costs more than a ferrari, but if its just to make shapes with, and its less than a weeks old age pension, i'll buy it and get on with making shapes.

by the by, I have the record BBS1 version with tilting table, and I have to admit i wouldnt bother again, it has such a limited use that its the least used piece of equipment I have.
and by the by again.... if I was to build one of these, I'd make the spindle supported from above as well as driven from below, so that I could get a much taller bobbin with a greater up and down movement.


----------



## Rorschach (8 Dec 2017)

Is the idea to have a useful tool or to have the fun in making the tool?


----------



## sunnybob (8 Dec 2017)

If I was to build another tool, it would a drum sander. they are stupid money for what you get.


----------



## ratkinsonuk (8 Dec 2017)

Interesting comments guys.

Do I need a drum/bobbin sander - No. Could I do without one and use some elbow grease instead - Yes. Would it be as much fun - definitely not 

I reckon my home build version would cost around £60, including motors, transformers wood and runners. Technically that's half the price of SunnyBob's manufactured version, but again, I wouldn't be getting anything out of it.

Just to put some context on this, my new-found inspiration has come from watching an American guy called John Heisz (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzGbp- ... hn9gHoZr5g). Although his methods are sometimes dubious (like "Why I don't use a riving knife or blade guard"), his totally unique way of looking at the hobby of woodworking is very refreshing.

His builds are almost scientific in nature, and done for their own sake, as opposed to the need to provide something dainty and functional. He seems to be on an unending quest to make the strongest shop-made clamps known to man, for instance.

Of course, we all have our own way of looking at the hobby we love, and we all have our own reasons for making it part of our lives instead of jumping in the car and driving to Oak Furnitureland or Ikea. I just find it fascinating that I'm always learning something new, and keep coming across new and inspiring ways of putting 2 pieces of wood together!


----------



## ratkinsonuk (8 Dec 2017)

Just one additional comment on this. John Heisz makes most of his own tools, right down to table saws and bandsaws. I can hear you all thinking, and yes, there are many pros and cons for this level of home-built projects.

The reason I mention it though, is that if he builds something and it either doesn't work as he'd like or he just doesn't use it, he'll break it back down to the components and build something else instead. You can't easily do that with machines you've gone out and spent hundreds of hard-earned wages on.....


----------



## NazNomad (8 Dec 2017)

Looking at the first 18 seconds of that video, there appears to be ''considerable'' horizontal play in that spindle. Fine if you need to sand a tapered hole, I suppose?


----------



## NazNomad (8 Dec 2017)

£120 ... Triton TSPS450 
£135 ... Draper 10773
£160 ... Scheppach OSM 100
£168 ... Clarke COBS1

Seems to be a generic Chinesium sander rebadged by everyone. Triton does seem to be the cheapest though.


----------



## Rorschach (8 Dec 2017)

I am sure I have also seen that model sold by Rutlands for £99 on "special offer"


----------



## NazNomad (8 Dec 2017)

Rorschach":2t4p0s6o said:


> I am sure I have also seen that model sold by Rutlands for £99 on "special offer"



You have, Part No. DK2079. It's currently £120 though.


----------

